

Intwition - A new Twitter app that lets you see whose linking to your site on Twitter - NateWeiner
http://intwition.com
Put this together over the last few days.  Let me know what you think!
======
NateWeiner
Let me know what you guys think!

~~~
jkush
Clever name.

